# Pregnancy Tests??



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I was hoping to give you all good news today but am sadly confused??
Due to test today and go to clinic tomorrow for bloods if i got 2 positive hpt.
Only problem is did Clearblue Digital at about 1.20 am this morning and got Pregnant on screen. 
Wanted to check so used First Response Stick when got up at about 8.00am. It gave a negative. 
So bought some more and now have another First Response with Negative  and a +/- Clearblue Test (the pink changing one) with a feint + tive. 
Am now totally confused. 
I had Ovitrelle i hcg injection last Thursday, but last month when i tested on these days i got - tive's all round. Do you think there's a build up in my system or are the Clearblue tests right?

Don't want to make a wally out of myself and go to clinic for blood test tomorrow if tests are negative as i'd be wasting time and money (clinic is one and half hours drive away.)
Does anyone know which is the best test to trust?
I will test again tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed but any advice would be much appreciated. 

Luv Sicknote


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

hi sicknote.

i used clear blue (the one with the cross, not digital and they were always spot on. i then for some mental reason tested with a first response and it showed a faint posi) i was convinced my hcg was going down. did another clearblue and it was posi again. Next day at hosp my hcg was 550 so by my reckoning the first response should have been showing strong pink line with bells and flashing lights on not a faint!
I would stick to clear blue with the cross. there must be hcg in your system else it wouldnt register. also clear blue register at 25 thingies i think.
i think you have a positive result and should go to the clinic tommorrow. good luck 

x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi sicknote

Did the clinic say that you could do a home test today? If so then I would imagine that they are reasonably sure that any residue HcG from injections is out of your system. How much did you have? It can take between 5 to 14 days to clear through depending on the amount. It might be advisable to phone the clinic and talk to them about your results. They can reassure you that any HcG you are showing is actually what you're producing and not residue from your injection. If this is the case and you're getting any sort of positive, no matter how erratic and faint, then I would say something is going on there.

I've heard that Clear Blue digital isn't too reliable, although I have no personal experience of this. On a positive note I've tested with both first response and normal clear blue and got very faint positives on both. However I would say that they appeared less faint on the clear blue ones, so maybe if you scrutinise the first response ones under a 100watt bulb or something you might see the faintest hint of a pink line...that's what happened to me with my first first response (I thought it was a negative at first but there was the merest faintedst int of a pink line). 

Also, and I know how agonising this must sound, it might be advisable to delay the clinic blood test by a day, as this will give time for your levels to build up a bit if they are genuine. At the moment, I would say that any clinical qualitive test is as likely to give you  just as much a misleading result as the HPTs...and a quantative test might not give you much more information either as it didn't for me and now I have another day of waiting and another test to have to find out whether I really am pregnant or not! Basically it might just be that little bit too early to get a decent positive! 
I am speaking from experience here because I'm going through exactly the same thing myself! The irony is, the clinic did say I could test on the 20th but the 22nd (today) would be 14 dpt. Last time I tested on 12 dpt too but that was a definte negative. I keep wondering if maybe if I'd waited until today I'd have got a definite negative or positive without all this doubt and uncertainty I'm now going through.

The only other thing I can add is any positive, however faint, is a good sign, so keep your spirits up and I hope it all goes well for you. x


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Sicknote

Hopefully the clear blue is right not the other.  Good luck for tommorow      

Love

Bev


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hi Sicknote,

I was in exactly the same position as you!
I tested using a Clearblue digital at 8dpt and got a positive result, which I didn't believe, so I tested again using an ordinary Clearblue and, again, got a positive.  Just to be sure, I tested using a First Response and got a negative.  I was devasted and thought that it was because my Hcg levels were going down.  It wasn't until 3 days later that the First Response showed a positive result.
I always thought that First Response were the 'early' test but Clearblue detect a lower level of Hcg than First Response (as confirmed by the manufacturer) so a positive result would show up earlier on the Clearblue test.
The only way you can be certain is to wait for your blood test results.  I ended up doing around 12 hpt's and still didn't believe the result until the hospital confirmed my hcg levels!

Sending you lots and lots of luck for you test again today   
Lots of love
Sally
xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for advice
Still no AF today did another Digital test it was negative in big BOLD letters NOT PREGNANT so i was a bit upset , called clinic they have discussed next cycle options so they obviously think it hasn't worked and they have said wait for AF if she doesn't appear then test in 3 days time. So i'm still in a bit of a tizz!! 
It looks like we have to go to IVF so Dh has decided to book us a little holiday if AF comes to give us a break and to get away for a bit.
We are still keeping our fingers crossed but deep down in our hearts we really know it hasn't worked, 
We are lucky in many other ways though Dh got the second all clear from his cancer at the hospital yesterday so we are thankful for that. 
I'm sure it will happen in time but it still doesn't make the disappointment any easier. 
Good Luck to everyone else on the 2ww i'm thinking of you all 

Luv Sicknote


----------



## twinkle toes (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi there

Have been reading your comments and I have to say that you sound like a strong positive woman - someone others can learn from.  I hope you get pregnant soon as I think you more than deserve it.

Stay strong.
xx


----------

